# The basics of hitchhiking and travelling with no money.



## Trail

Several times in my life I realized that what I really needed was to leave home and start traveling around the country without money or a car. Its obvious that I'm not the only one with this drive but I had to ask you guys about a thing or two.

I picked a date (April 8th) and a ultimate destination (California), decided on some key items to bring (Uke, camera, sleeping bag, dried fruit, water, extra outfit, warm jacket) and found a temp travel buddy. I will have close to no money when I leave and I'm starting in Detroit but am thinking about getting a ride with a friend to Ohio to start.

Both of us are completely new to the game and I needed to ask you all, 
if you could give yourself any advice in the beginning of it all what would be?

And what are the ground rules? 
How do I go about getting that first ride?
What are the basics of hitchhiking and travelling with no money?


----------



## bip

make sure you exchange some words with the driver before getting in, try to gauge their personality a bit. you can always say "no thanks man ill get the next one". whoever rides shotgun should talk to the driver while his road dog gets the stuff out of the car. make sure you choose a spot where drivers can see you and have time to pull over without causing an accident or something. for the most part you have to find other ways like pubic transit or straight up walking out of big cities. oh yeah, youre going to be walking more than youd think so dont pack too much shit with you. stay on the on ramp unless its been hours. sometimes youl have to be on the side of the highway which is illegal so you shouldnt do it unless you have to cause some cops will fuck your pack up lookin for contraband haha. im stoned but i hope this helps somewhat


----------



## Trail

Everyone I talk tells me I need a weapon, what is the best kind? 
Pepper spay? a Knife?
Or is it even that important at all?


----------



## bip

pepper spray and a knife or a big padlock through a looped handkerchief, you should be ready to use it but if you feel at all like your gonna have to before you get in DONT GET IN. just listen to your intuition. for a long time i hitched without a weapon


----------



## bip

pepper spray and a knife or a big padlock through a looped handkerchief, you should be ready to use it but if you feel at all like your gonna have to before you get in DONT GET IN. just listen to your intuition. for a long time i hitched without a weapon


----------



## Trail

For sure, a smiley right? lol 

I figured it would be a ton of intuition in general, lots of trying to read people.


----------



## Dishka8643

it's pretty easy to avoid conflict, but a hammer, 3' shovel, chain, or walking stick makes a good weapon. You should have something other than a knife & pepper spray.....A weapon that gives you reach will be an advantage in most situations. Knives are for very fast, close-in fighting; and generally a weapon of last resort...

Common, multi-purpose tools are nice because they don't raise eyebrows and are legal almost anywhere...

Most common threat that I've come across are dogs..... In most places in the south, people let their dogs roam free...do you really want to stab a pack of big dogs with a 3 inch flick knife? Pepper spray can fly back in your face if the wind is blowing and depending on how pissed something is, it may do absolutely nothing to stop an aggressor.


----------



## dartagnan

always do the dishes in the places you stay


----------



## Trail

dartagnan said:


> always do the dishes in the places you stay


I'm very glad you said that.


----------



## dartagnan

A long time ago I asked someone for advice about living alternatively/homelessness and that was all he told me.


----------



## jenniferelettrico

I'm glad you posted this. I'm traveling for the first time in June. Thankfully with two dudes that have done it a bunch. We'll be hitching and possibly train hopping. What are the essentials to bring you think? Anyone?


----------



## landpirate

i've got one of those big badass maglight torches, that's my weapon of choice. Nobody suspects it and its useful even when not hitting people over the head with it.


----------



## SeeYouInIceland

know the laws in the state or states you're heading to. follow the hobo code!


----------



## barefootinbabylon

> I'm glad you posted this. I'm traveling for the first time in June. Thankfully with two dudes that have done it a bunch. We'll be hitching and possibly train hopping. What are the essentials to bring you think? Anyone?


 
Use the search feature... I think there's a thread called 'Packing List' or something along those lines. All of these questions have already been answered - AD NAUSEAUM!! Not trying to be a dick; saying it in the nicest way possible.  Someone once said to think of these forums as a library, of sorts, and I think that's dead spot-on. Hurrah! 



> sometimes youl have to be on the side of the highway which is illegal so you shouldnt do it unless you have to cause some cops will fuck your pack up lookin for contraband haha.


 
I would always just sit at truck stops, for that exact reason... Only sat on the side of the highway in NM and Winslow, AZ [standin' on the corner in Winslow, Arizzoonnnaaa!!]. Getting out of Winslow was a bitch; cops 'F-5'ed us 3 times (which apparently isn't running your name, per se, but rather, entering your info. as a hitchhiker into their little database, so if they find any dead bodies in the desert, they'll know who they are. No shit, thats what the coppers told us. 3 times. 

But yeah. We'd usually just sit at the truck stops, although some have problems with that. Most don't, as long as you're just sitting there quietly by the exit and whatnot. But more people will come up to you and talk to you that way, I've found, or given us money, or rides, or some other great and glorious kickdowns. Goooodd shiiitttt.


----------



## jenniferelettrico

^ word, thanks dude!


----------

